# Kids 4-H goats



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, thought I'd post here for some opinions on my kids 4-H goats.

They are each showing a wether, then some young does and a couple of yearlings.

Biggest thing I am worried about is clipping the does. Last 2 years I did a full body clip, but I think it really takes away from them. I'd love to just be able to worry about cleaning them up/wild hairs and thinning the neck/chest/underbelly.

First 3 young does...
Red/paint - 4mo kiko/boer <50% boer> 80lbs.
Spotted - 3mo Nubian/boer <50% boer> 44lbs.
Traditional - 3 week old 100% boer 18lbs.

Red paint is really nice, and long. The biggest thing that bothers me about her is that sunken look that we just can't seem to get rid of. We've tried Depth Charge and she won't eat it, she's super picky about hay and doesn't eat a whole lot of it <no matter what kind>. She eats her grain, and other supplement <Stamm 30> just fine, and I am adding a little rice bran oil.

Spotted - I don't expect much from her at all, but she'll go along because everyone else is going lol. She's new, and the stress has caused her to lose some weight, but she's slowly starting to eat a little better.

Traditional - we just adore her, nuff' said  She's a bottle baby, and is buddies with the red paint doe. They are so cute together, and the doe watches over her little buddy.























































I'm not even sure how I should clip the spotted doe, any ideas? I'm afraid to do too much to these two colored does as I know it's more noticeable to mess up on them than the traditional colored boers lol

My oldest daughters 15mo old doe. She's not very long bodied, but she is VERY wide lol I'm still worried about her big belly being an issue. Also her hair is more coarse, she's shedding, but I'd really love to not have to clip her whole body. We're brushing her daily. Thoughts?


















My son's yearling is 17 months old next week, she did nurse a single kid after losing her kids prematurely. She's really long bodied and a big girl.

This pic is from March









May 1st









I don't have any more good, recent pics of the girls, wish I did. They are always grazing and ignoring me when I take the camera out lol

Wethers...

First year for showing wethers.

My son's wether - Rudy. He is a triplet <red paint doe is his sister>, weighed him today - 74lbs. He's 4 months old.




































My 6yo daughters wether, Neddy, he is 4 months old tomorrow and weighs 70lbs, he is also a triplet.




























My oldest daughters wether, Dusty <brother to Neddy>, he also weighs 70lbs.














































They have 2 more babies - a fullblood doe and buck, but I don't have any good, recent pics of them.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Paint doe 4 months: Very nice doe. I love her length and depth, they go really well together on her. Her hindquarters are super nice and rounded just right.

Spotted: She is adorable! Nice topline, length, & an even torso. She seems to lack quite a bit of muscle and bone, and her rump is very slumped. That probably comes from her Nubian influence, so it depends what you will breed her for, dairy or meat, that she can be critiqued by.

Traditional: Too early to say anything by, but you are right, 'nuff said! She is a darling. One thing though- She only weighs 18 pounds at 3 weeks?


15 mo old doe: Looks like a great breeder. She is wide, capatious, & deep. Really like how thick she is.

17 mo old doe: Stylish! Great length on her for sure. Her rump is a little taller than her front, but that isn't too big a deal.


All the wethers look very similar to me! I have to say I love the length on all of them, they brace very well. Nice toplines too, though the last one seems to sway a bit. The only advise would be to keep running them  They are great weights, but could use more muscle. Also- They are super big for their age!!!  What feed are they on?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

TrinityRanch said:


> Paint doe 4 months: Very nice doe. I love her length and depth, they go really well together on her. Her hindquarters are super nice and rounded just right.
> 
> Spotted: She is adorable! Nice topline, length, & an even torso. She seems to lack quite a bit of muscle and bone, and her rump is very slumped. That probably comes from her Nubian influence, so it depends what you will breed her for, dairy or meat, that she can be critiqued by.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The spotted doe we just want to have fun and breed her in the future to a nice boer buck and see what she'll give 

3 week old doe - she is a triplet from a First timer. She was only about 5lbs. at birth, her sister 6lbs, and her brother about 7lbs. Now they are 18-18-23.

Thanks for the comments on the yearlings, they are spoiled brats, haha.

The wethers get 16% medicated pelleted feed, and we also mix in a horse topdress called Stamm 30 that was recommended by the feed store. 
The kids did slack in exercising the last half of April - they act like they can't work their goats if I am not out there to tell them to do it, but they are getting back on track.

The last wether, I think she had him set up really funny in that one picture, he just doesn't look right lol

Also, the kids are starting to walk them on their hind legs more. It's actually pretty hysterical, we call it 'dancing with the goats' lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That's funny! I know that several kids in our group did that, and it worked very well  I know what you mean about the dappled doeling. We bought a moonspotted doe just for fun to breed to our Nubian buck. She isn't the greatest thing but we needed that COLOR!!! Your little doe, bred to a nice Boer, will throw some awesome kiddos


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

THe kids are taking their market wethers to a mock livestock show at the fairgrounds this afternoon for their 4-H meeting. They are really excited  
Hopefully they will get advice, especially making sure they are bracing correctly. Hopefully the goats look okay, guess we'll see what the judges think, as a group of livestock judges are coming over from the University.

The only real thing I am concerned about at this time is Pandora the red paint. She just doesn't look filled out, and really looks sunken in and bony at the loin area. I really do think part of it is 'just her.' She eats very well. I may start trying to push the hay a little more, but it's hard to put hay out in their pen, all I have are the large corner horse feeders, and she always digs and pulls all the hay on the ground. I had to fix her stall feeder so she'd stop pulling the hay out in it as well.
She's just a super picky eater, the other goats don't do that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Pandora has really grown! She looks great.  I love your spotted girl! Very pretty coloring.  

It looks to me like the colored does hair is light enough to not look bad when you clip it. I would start on their under bellies somewhere and see how it looks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow! Pandora has really grown! She looks great.  I love your spotted girl! Very pretty coloring.
> 
> It looks to me like the colored does hair is light enough to not look bad when you clip it. I would start on their under bellies somewhere and see how it looks.


Thanks I appreciate it! I'm going to order a clipper blade comb set before I work on the girls as I only have #10 and #7 blades. Can't wait to experiment lol Should be able to order them next week.

The only problem with Pandora is she tends to look sunken in, it's frustrating, she eats well, but I think it's just a genetic thing. But hopefully that can be overlooked if it comes up. Another member here suggested electrolytes so I may see if I can find something she likes.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I personally think that the sunken look comes from her Kiko influence. There are many very nice, thick Kikos, but they do hold a touch of dairy in them for some reason. Most of the Kikos I have seen have that same sunken look. It really doesn't look like too big of a deal though  By the time she gets pregnant, you'll find yourself wishing she could still fit through the barn door


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think the sunken look will be a big deal in the show ring. I see plenty of Boers here that have that and they still place well. Yes, Dani mentioned using electrolytes to fill that in. I am looking forward to trying that on ours at our next show, as they do get a little sunken in at shows because of stress. I think Pandora will do really well.  Good luck showing her!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I missed this some how but the goats look good! I love the paint. Its amazing how much this little wethers pack on playing... I love how they look with their little muscles. Its so cute to me 

On the elctrolytes- Gatorade is cheap and easy to find. Mine all love it where as some aren't fond of the powder goats prefer... except for revive they love it. Your girls really aren't that sunken in. I was thinking they were worse but I think Gatorade or a similar sports drink would work just fine. Mine that are worse fill in with Gatorade. Also for the wethers it refreshes muscle so they have more pop and bloom.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> I missed this some how but the goats look good! I love the paint. Its amazing how much this little wethers pack on playing... I love how they look with their little muscles. Its so cute to me
> 
> On the elctrolytes- Gatorade is cheap and easy to find. Mine all love it where as some aren't fond of the powder goats prefer... except for revive they love it. Your girls really aren't that sunken in. I was thinking they were worse but I think Gatorade or a similar sports drink would work just fine. Mine that are worse fill in with Gatorade. Also for the wethers it refreshes muscle so they have more pop and bloom.


Thanks Dani! Do you prefer the powder Gatorade or just the regular ready to drink? How much do you mix in with your water? I'd love to give it a try


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never used powdered gatorade, only powdered goat electrolytes. I think the pre mixed is easier to use since.I don't worry about how im going to mix it. But I would assume they'd both work the same. Just watch the color of it incase they decide to let it run out... lemon lime flavor doesn't stain bad. Stay away from the red... its a nightmare!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Just a quick note that you can over do electrolytes and give them potassium poisoning.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah but its really, really hard to OD on potassium though. They'll die of water toxicity before that will happen. Gatorade doesn't have enough to be potent and so long as you follow directions on goats prefer or revive you won't either.... really you can give more than they say but I don't when mixing it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I will try to pick some up today and see if they will drink it  
How much Gatorade do you typically add & how much water to get them drinking it well? 
No worries, the only time we'd ever give it to them is probably night before a show and during the shows.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I add half a bottle to 5 gallons to get them to drink at first. Once they know it's good they go crazy when they see the bottle. All mine have already learned to.drink it out of the syringe. I don't give much, may be 10cc a week to get them drinking it and once were at the shows they love it and want it. I can even pour it a bowl and they drink it.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome stuff to know, Dani. I think I will try to get my wether to start drinking some Gatorade. He absolutely hates it, but we went to a show last week, and he got as thin as a rail! Maybe it would be good to try a different flavor...hmm...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Awesome stuff to know, Dani. I think I will try to get my wether to start drinking some Gatorade. He absolutely hates it, but we went to a show last week, and he got as thin as a rail! Maybe it would be good to try a different flavor...hmm...


No problem! High fiber things like hay will also help. I like chaffhaye... Only takes a couple hand fulls and some Gatorade for really sunken in goats. Candice's goats are not what I would call bad... They're normal sunken in for me. When they get really hollow looking everywhere (like they haven't eaten in days) then I use chaffhaye or grass or leaves or regular hay.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I have to make an unrelated comment.......Hoosiershadow.....you take AWESOME pics!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Gatorade is awesome! All my goats LOVE it and drink it right out of a bowl  (and attempt to take the bottle lol!) I always give them a bit in a bowl then pour it in their water bucket  
Mine love the orange flavor


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dani! I didn't get to pick up any today, but definitely will when I get to the grocery store. We went shopping to get some stuff for tomorrow, and OMG...let's just say I never want to go shoe shopping with my husband again! <no less than 2hrs at one store! I told the clerk I was about to have a shoe store meltdown LOL>.
The red paint doe and the spotted doe are the two I am most worried about.

Sara - Thanks! It's so hard to get decent pics of them, they either have their head down eating, their butt turned to me and ignoring me when I have the camera, or bouncing around lol

The kids have their first show with their wethers tomorrow morning! Hopefully they do okay. It'll definitely be a learning experience


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck! I'm sure they will do fine  The goats always seem to behave right as they walk into the ring!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

TrinityRanch said:


> Good luck! I'm sure they will do fine  The goats always seem to behave right as they walk into the ring!


Thanks! The kids took them Monday to our fairgrounds for a 'practice' show with their 4-H club. They were much better than I expected they'd be! I really thought they'd freak out. 
It was funny though, when they were bringing the cow's off the trailer, one moo'ed and the boys looked like they had seen an alien lol they just stood there staring, not sure what to think, it was a good laugh!


----------

